# Midlevel receiver for SVS MTS system



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been looking into a home theater system for some time now. I just bought my first place over a year ago and I'm now looking into getting my first home theater system to match. 

I have zero experience with audio speakers and receivers, but after doing a lot of reading up I have settled on the SVS MTS-01 5.0 Full size speaker system. I am not going in on the sub yet since I live in a condo and I don't want to of my neighbors.... yet.

Does anyone have any suggestions on A/V receivers that would go great with those speakers? I am looking for at least 5.1 capabilities and at least 2 zones for some where in the range of $1,000. 

I started to look into this on my own but I don't understand enough about impedance, ohms and frequency response to fully understand what I am looking at.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Justin,
I would suggest looking at some of the Onkyo range, as I understand it there are some bargains to be had on these amps with something like the 906 coming in around that price point, and would be capable of powering the MTS speakers, but you could also later on add a poweramp if you feel they needed more...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

John is correct, The Onkyo line is the best bang for buck. The Onkyo TX SR876 is a great choice. The 906 is better however they sell for about $1400.
I garentee that you wont find a better receiver than the 876 for $888 new.
You get a receiver that will drive all channels at the rated output and it has the best video upconversion available in a receiver the Raon HQV chip.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

At $1000 or less, it really is a no brainer. Tony and John already mentioned the name brand that will give you what you need, and that is an Onkyo. They are just fantastic bargains for what you get in them and I cannot recommend them enough!


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's I have been loosing my mind looking through all the different brands and models. Has anyone tried out the steaming of media from the pc to the 906? Is it worth it to upgrade to the 906 over the 876?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive heard roomers that its a bit finicky to get it working but as I dont have that particular model I cant say for sure.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

The Onkyo TX-NR1007 can be had for only $999.


----------



## Robert_E (Jun 12, 2009)

jakjak said:


> Has anyone tried out the steaming of media from the pc to the 906? Is it worth it to upgrade to the 906 over the 876?


I've got a Radeon 4350 (second graphics card in the PC that does 7.1 channel PCM), going to an 876 and it has no problems what so ever. 

I think with the 906 you pay a lot more for a little more power & current delivery (and networking features which I don't need), that's why I went with the 876 and it's one hel l of an impressive AVR, I love it. It's got so much power that I chicken out at high DB's before the speakers or amp runs out of steam.

And congrats on those speakers! I've been dreaming of getting a set of those but they are SO expensive here you'll cry if you see the difference in price between the US and SA.


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Robert_E said:


> I've got a Radeon 4350 (second graphics card in the PC that does 7.1 channel PCM), going to an 876 and it has no problems what so ever.


How long of a cable can you have between the pc and the receiver? I would be steaming music from 2 rooms away so approximately 50 feet of cable. At what point do you get signal lose? .


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> The Onkyo TX-NR1007 can be had for only $999.


How does the 1007 compare to the 906? I noticed they were very similar. Also is there a reason Onkyo doesn't show the 900 series on their webpage?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jakjak said:


> How does the 1007 compare to the 906? I noticed they were very similar. Also is there a reason Onkyo doesn't show the 900 series on their webpage?


The 1007 is the true replacement of the 805 (no HQV Reon here).

The new 3007 is the old 876.

* And the 5007 is more akin of the 906.

))) So, if you want to compare the 906, you'll have to look at the 3007 or 5007.
And these newer receivers are more full featured now (Pro Logic IIz & Audyssey DSX...).

--> Remember, only the 5007 has the toroidal transformer, like the 906.
And the 5007 improves his Dacs with the Burr-Brown PCM-1795 (192-khz/32-bit, times six).
The 5007 is truly a monster receiver (55.1 lbs, and max. power consumption of 12.8 Amperes).

*** But the 3007 also weights 55.1 lbs, and it's max. power consumption is 11.6 Amperes.
Also, the 3007 has the HQV Reon VX viseo processor. Dacs are the BB PCM-1796A times six.
But the main transformer (three in total) is not a toroidal.

~ Here are some interesting internal pictures of the 3007 (review):
@ http://www.area.dvd.de/hardware/2009/onkyo_txnr3007_1.shtml

~~ Preview of the 5007:
@ http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/onkyo_txnr5007.shtml

~~~ And the 1007 (review):
@ http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/onkyo_txnr1007_1.shtml

--> And by the way, the 1007 weights 51.8 lbs, and it's max. power consumption is 11.6 A (same as the 3007).
The Dacs are the BB PCM-1796A times six, and the video processor is the Faroudja Cinema, not as good as the HQV Reon, for sure. But if you don't need it (VP), then this becomes moot.

Hope this helps,
Bob


----------



## Robert_E (Jun 12, 2009)

jakjak said:


> How long of a cable can you have between the pc and the receiver? I would be steaming music from 2 rooms away so approximately 50 feet of cable. At what point do you get signal lose? .


I've got a 5meter HDMI cable going to the amp and then another 5meter hdmi cable going to the plasma. Sorry I don't know what the limitations are for the length of an HDMI cable.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

50ft for HDMI cable might be too long and a repeater may be required to boost the signal, the other option would be to run CAT5 cable for Network ability and that should be sufficient to stream music over it as it does not send video over the CAT5 where as HDMI does...the longest HDMI cable I have used is 15M...


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the Info guys. 

It looks like I am going to have to go with either the 906 or the 1007. I need the networking capabilities to avoid the hassle of figuring out signal lose and boosters. Since I already have cat5 cable throughout the house anyway this is the better option. As for the 5007 and the 3007 they look like they would be more of a receiver than I really need. It seems to add features that I know nothing about and I don't think it would impact me enough for me to really notice. 

Now I just need to decide on if I will need the better up converting of the HQV Reon chip in the 906. I also like that the 906 draws less amps. Makes me feel like I would be helping the environment (everyone is going green right??)


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jakjak said:


> Thanks for the Info guys.
> 
> It looks like I am going to have to go with either the 906 or the 1007. I need the networking capabilities to avoid the hassle of figuring out signal lose and boosters. Since I already have cat5 cable throughout the house anyway this is the better option. As for the 5007 and the 3007 they look like they would be more of a receiver than I really need. It seems to add features that I know nothing about and I don't think it would impact me enough for me to really notice.
> 
> Now I just need to decide on if I will need the better up converting of the HQV Reon chip in the 906. I also like that the 906 draws less amps. Makes me feel like I would be helping the environment (everyone is going green right??)


Only the SVS speakers with such an expensive receiver? Seems like you are going a bit high on the receiver budget wise. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ltra2-140w-X-7ch-Hdmi-Receiver-Silver-/1.html is the best deal though.

The *05 series was the best Onkyo has put out in a while. The best receiver I've ever had was an Onkyo 705


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Only the SVS speakers with such an expensive receiver? Seems like you are going a bit high on the receiver budget wise.
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ltra2-140w-X-7ch-Hdmi-Receiver-Silver-/1.html is the best deal though.
> 
> The *05 series was the best Onkyo has put out in a while. The best receiver I've ever had was an Onkyo 705


Yeah it may be a good idea to drop down to an older version. The reason I am looking for a more high end receiver is because in my mind that is the heart of your system and that is the one place you wouldn't want to short change. Plus I also have a budget I'm trying to stick near, this is my first sound system ever. I am 2 years out of college and need a system to match my 46 inch 1080p LCD tv. Also going with the higher end system it leaves me room to expand and make speaker and component upgrades without needing a new receiver later on in life.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Justin,

Between the 906 and the 1007 (by the way, both for about $999 each), I'll go with the 906, in a heart beat.

* And you're right, this is the heart of your system. Plus, it will last you a long time, even when you'll upgrade your speakers. :T

** If you don't have much interest in Audyssey DSX, the 906 is a no-brainer.
And it might be more receiver than what you really need, but who cares, at the price. :bigsmile:

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

jakjak said:


> Yeah it may be a good idea to drop down to an older version. The reason I am looking for a more high end receiver is because in my mind that is the heart of your system and that is the one place you wouldn't want to short change. Plus I also have a budget I'm trying to stick near, this is my first sound system ever. I am 2 years out of college and need a system to match my 46 inch 1080p LCD tv. Also going with the higher end system it leaves me room to expand and make speaker and component upgrades without needing a new receiver later on in life.


Receivers get replaced much more frequently than speakers. A couple of years ago receivers didn't even have HDMI. I spent $2000 on a top line receiver 5 years ago and sold it a few months ago for $350. The speakers (and sub) I spent about the same amount of money on ($2200) will last me another 10 years. Things change in audio every year. You're right that a receiver is the heart of your system, but a $500 receiver will plenty for you. Spend the extra on speakers/sub or a bigger display.


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Receivers get replaced much more frequently than speakers. A couple of years ago receivers didn't even have HDMI. I spent $2000 on a top line receiver 5 years ago and sold it a few months ago for $350. The speakers (and sub) I spent about the same amount of money on ($2200) will last me another 10 years. Things change in audio every year. You're right that a receiver is the heart of your system, but a $500 receiver will plenty for you. Spend the extra on speakers/sub or a bigger display.


Honestly I don't see my self replacing the receiver that often. I can't say for sure since this is my first receiver but I usually keep things until they die. Yes a $500 receiver will do just fine with the speakers I am getting but the features I want are only in the more expensive models.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jakjak said:


> Honestly I don't see my self replacing the receiver that often. I can't say for sure since this is my first receiver but I usually keep things until they die. Yes a $500 receiver will do just fine with the speakers I am getting but the features I want are only in the more expensive models.


And what are those features, may I ask you?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

jakjak said:


> Honestly I don't see my self replacing the receiver that often.


I didn't either, but you never know what will come up. In general, receivers are replaced more often than speakers (speaker technology doesn't really change that much).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Receiver replacement or any other piece of electronics depends on how much you spend on it. A $200 receiver is a disposable item just like most DVD players these days however spending $1500 on a receiver that will last is a whole different ball game the same goes for speakers. If you only spend $200 on a pair you'll find your self replacing them every so often because you will likely not be happy with them for long. Spending $2000 on 2 speakers and you'll find that you will keep them for a long time.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Receiver replacement or any other piece of electronics depends on how much you spend on it. A $200 receiver is a disposable item just like most DVD players these days however spending $1500 on a receiver that will last is a whole different ball game the same goes for speakers. If you only spend $200 on a pair you'll find your self replacing them every so often because you will likely not be happy with them for long. Spending $2000 on 2 speakers and you'll find that you will keep them for a long time.


But not always. As I said, 4-5 years ago not many receivers had HDMI. Now, it's almost a necessity. Lots of great receivers from that time period have been replaced due to technology advancing (and yes, I realize you can still use them with analog). Speaker technology just doesn't advance that fast. That's also why $2000 speakers will hold their value over the years, but receivers won't. I could probably sell my $2200 speakers from 5 years ago for close to $1500. The $2000 receiver - $350. That says a lot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

resale value has little to do with it. I never buy something expecting to get anything for resale down the road I just enjoy it now. Receivers made between 1995 and 2002 had very little changes in features to them, HDMI and BluRay changed everything I dont see any other big changes coming down the line for another 5 to 8 years in receiver features that would make me want to upgrade what I have. I still use my Yamaha receiver now as my two channel system from 1999 that used to be my main unit till I upgraded to the Onkyo 805. But yes my main speakers are still the same ones I bought back in 1992.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> resale value has little to do with it. I never buy something expecting to get anything for resale down the road I just enjoy it now. Receivers made between 1995 and 2002 had very little changes in features to them, HDMI and BluRay changed everything I dont see any other big changes coming down the line for another 5 to 8 years in receiver features that would make me want to upgrade what I have. I still use my Yamaha receiver now as my two channel system from 1999 that used to be my main unit till I upgraded to the Onkyo 805. But yes my main speakers are still the same ones I bought back in 1992.


I realize resale value is but one aspect, but the point still remains (in general speakers are kept longer than receivers). I don't see any big changes in 5-8 years either (except maybe PLIIz, which not everyone has a use for), but that's about the typical life span of a receiver in a rack anyway. As you pointed out in your last sentence, speakers will be held onto a lot longer than 5-8 years.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

^ fftopic2: ^

Hey Justin (OP), since you live in a condo, you don't need to spend $1,000 on a receiver with your SVS MTS speaker system.

1. I think this is all you really need: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...r607-7.2-channel-Homr-Theater-Receiver/1.html

2. Or this one is a nice too (more money though): http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ruehd-/-Dtshd-Master-Audio-Av-Receiver/1.html

* The #1 option is an excellent value, and will do just fine in your condo.
The #2 option is also excellent, with a refined sound, and will look exceptionally examplar in your condo.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Samas (Mar 3, 2009)

My apologies to Justin (OP). The last thing I want to do is hijack your thread, but I have a couple questions directly related to the topics being discussed here. I was initially drawn to this thread because I'm in a similar situation.

I have recently purchased a pair of MTS-01 speakers and I don't yet have a receiver/amplifier combo. After talking to the great folks at SVS, I am sold on purchasing a dedicated amplifier for my speakers. I hear these MTS-01's can be power hungry beasts, and I'm not willing to compromise that power by using an all in one AVR. So far I'm looking at amps made by Emotiva.

Now, my real question comes down to buying a receiver to pair with this type of amp. I don't necessarily need an amp with massive amounts of power/channel, but I would like to find an receiver with a top of the line processor that can handle all the latest HD protocols.

In a nutshell: Can I save a little money by finding a receiver that doesn't have as much power? Or am I stuck still buying something like the Onkyo TX SR 876?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Seth, You could go with the 807 as well the only thing you really loose out on is the video processing considering your not going to use the amp section to power your mains the 806/807 is a good quality receiver it just does not have the beefy power supply or the Raon HQV video processor that the the 876 has.


----------



## Samas (Mar 3, 2009)

That was my primary concern Tony. It seems like great processing goes hand in hand with power/channel on todays receivers. There doesn't seem to be a way to find a great processor and no power for those of us interested in dedicated amps.

On that note - if I did purchase the 876 but continued to use a dedicated amp, would the reciever use less amps since my speakers weren't connected to its R/L channels? The only reason I ask is because I don't have a dedicated circuit yet for this equipment, and I'm a little concerned about the power drain.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont worry about it, the Onlyo 876 and the other gear wont draw enough to trip a breaker unless you really push it. The 876 will draw less but given your also using an external amp that really doesn't change much as the external amp will draw probably more.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

1. About an Emotiva XPA-2 (they're on sale right now), matched with an Onkyo TX-SR706 or a Marantz SR6003?

* When you say Processor, you mean on the Video side or Audio side?
2. If you meant both, then the TX-SR876 is the one. Mate this with the XPA-3 for a dynamite system (always good to give your three front speakers the same power from the same amp for a better overall balance and homogenity from the front soundfield).

3. Or about the new Pre/Pro from Emotiva coming soon, plus the XPA-5, also on sale.

As you can see, you have many options here. And your budget to consider, plus your room dimensions and listening habits.


----------



## Samas (Mar 3, 2009)

Bob - I meant both. Yes, I am specifically looking at buying the Emotiva XPA-3. Just trying to determine the best match for it. I had come to the same conclusion regarding the TX-SR876, I was just hoping to find the same sort of audio and video processing power in a unit with less power output.

Sort of like having a dedicated amp for power, I was looking for a dedicated unit for A/V processing. The 876 is great, but it comes bundled with a bazillion watts per channel that I don't really need.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Samas said:


> Bob - I meant both. Yes, I am specifically looking at buying the Emotiva XPA-3. Just trying to determine the best match for it. I had come to the same conclusion regarding the TX-SR876, I was just hoping to find the same sort of audio and video processing power in a unit with less power output.
> 
> Sort of like having a dedicated amp for power, I was looking for a dedicated unit for A/V processing. The 876 is great, but it comes bundled with a bazillion watts per channel that I don't really need.


But you do need it to power the rest of your speakers. Nothing's wrong with having too much power than not enough, right?

I own the 876, and I like it a lot. If you get the Emotiva XPA-3 with it, you'll be in heaven. :bigsmile:

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> ^ fftopic2: ^
> 
> Hey Justin (OP), since you live in a condo, you don't need to spend $1,000 on a receiver with your SVS MTS speaker system.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late response .... I have been traveling for work.

Yeah I know I don't need all that much power, but it seems to me that the only way to get music streaming to the receiver via a network cable is through spending $1,000 on a receiver. Are there any lower budget receivers that have this capability?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're looking for music and other media streaming, you'll be much better off with an external device like the Popcorn Hour or WD TV than anything built into an AVR.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Justin,

Marshall is absolutely right, you can easily get a very inexpensive separate Music streamer (does the Roku at only $79 does that?).

* And from my knowledge, the cheapest receiver to do that is the Onkyo TX-NR807, which have Network features with its Ethernet port. It is selling for only $699 at Accessories4Less. Or check here at The Shack for price and warranty, plus you get excellent service from the staff.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree, it would be better to get an external device to handle your streaming and music because even some of the best A/V Receivers or Pre/Pros have only the basic features you would want from streaming and it doesn't perform THAT well. My personal favorite device is a Squeezebox by Logitech. They are amazing and if you ever delve deeper into audiophile-land, there are plenty of modifications to improving the sound of an already amazing sounding device.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> If you're looking for music and other media streaming, you'll be much better off with an external device like the Popcorn Hour or WD TV than anything built into an AVR.


I have just bought a Popcorn Hour A110 and it is a great little piece of kit, was going to go for the C200 but the A110 ticks all the right boxes and very reasonable money too...and agree that best off with devices like these for streaming, the squeeze box ones are very popular also.


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmm you guys bring up an excellent option. I never even considered having a separate unit to take care of the streaming music. Now I have to go back and factor in that into my decision. I am traveling for work until the end of December so I have all that time to figure out what I want to buying when I get home. 

I know everyone here likes Onkyo lines but how do you guys feel about the Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Pioneer, They build a solid receiver. Several members have Pioneer and like them.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jakjak said:


> I know everyone here likes Onkyo lines but how do you guys feel about the Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K?


That's a fine receiver. Marantz have some very good deals at Accessories4less, and it is a very fine brand too. Same for Onkyo. Denon is excellent also, same as Yamaha, Harman Kardon, Pioneer and few others.

Check these out:

1. Marantz SR6001 receiver, regular $1,200, now for only $350 (that's 71% off!)
@ http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-100w-X-7ch-Hdmi-Home-Theater-Surround/1.html
* With HDMI version 1.2, you'll be able to benefit from the new high res. audio codecs, through LPCM, without any loss.

2. Or this Onkyo TX-SR606, regular $600, now for $300 (50% off)
@ http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-90w-X-7ch-Hdmi-theater-Receiver-Black/1.html
* This one has the internal decoders for the newer high res. audio codecs.


----------

